# What is the favourite food for dwarf gourami?



## Nuttawet (Aug 18, 2009)

What is the favourite food for dwarf gourami?


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

I assume they eat tropical fish flakes. 

I heard that they retain there color better by eating live foods like brine shrimp.


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

Mine like just about anything I feed them. Flake food, bloodworms, brine shrimp. They gobble it all.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

BLOODWORMS ! but only once a week or less they need the basic flake as a staple food and enjoy veggie algea wafers too.


----------

